# Wie Spring in Eclipse Galileo installieren?



## Raumsonde (8. Okt 2009)

Ich hatte versucht über das Eclipse-Galileo-Menü Help->Install New Software
und Angabe einer entsprechenden URL (http://springide.org/updatesite) Spring zu integrieren.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das die richtige Updateseite ist, denn SpringIDE ist
ja evtl etwas, was auf Spring aufbaut. Und außerdem scheint es noch auf
Spring 2 statt 3 aufzubauen.

Aber ich bekomme ohnehin eine Fehlermeldung beim Installationsversuch. Nach Angabe von
http://springide.org/updatesite bekomme ich

Core / Spring IDE
Extensions (Incubation) / Spring IDE
Integrations / Spring IDE
Resources / Spring IDE

aufgelistet, wo ich überall ein Häkchen gemacht habe. Nach dem Click auf Next bekomme ich aber die Meldung
"Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found".
(unabhängig davon, ob ich bei "Contact all update sites during install to find required software"
ein Häkchen gemacht habe oder nicht).

Dann habe ich mir die "SpringSource Tool Suite" heruntergeladen und dachte, es wäre
ein Plugin für Eclipse 3.5, da ich einen Artikel "Installing STS into Eclipse 3.5"
gefunden hatte (Installing STS into Eclipse 3.5 | SpringSource Team Blog).
Doch das ganze ist ein eigenständiges Programm, das anscheinend auf Eclipse Ganymed
aufbauen soll. Aber ich will mein Eclipse Galileo weiterverwenden.

Ich habe mir auch spring-framework-3.0.0.RC1-with-docs.zip heruntergeladen.
Nach dem Entpacken habe ich folgende Dateistruktur:

```
spring-framework-3.0.0.RC1
 dist
  <viele jar-Dateien, die mit org.springframework.* beginnen>
 docs
 projects
  build-spring-framework
  <viele Verzeichnisse, die mit org.springframework.* beginnen>
  spring-build
  spring-framework-reference
 src
  <viele jar-Dateien, die mit org.springframework.* beginnen>
```
Nun meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass das dist
Verzeichnis dafür da ist, Dateien aufzunehmen, wenn man
selbst ein build produziert (wo ich jetzt gar nicht wüßte,
wie das geht).

Aber mein dist-Verzeichnis enthält ja schon viele jar-Dateien und so
muß ich vielleicht gar kein eigenes build erstellen, da anscheinend schon vorhanden.

Nun dachte ich, ich könnte Spring vielleicht so in Eclipse Galileo integrieren,
wie es mit Hibernate erfolgreich geklappt hat.
Die Hibernate-Dateien  hatte ich einfach ins dropins-Verzeichnis von Eclipse Galileo
verschoben: 

```
Eclipse
  jbosstools
   features
   plugins
```

Hibernate taucht jetzt in Eclipse auch unter "Installed Software" auf.

Aber im Gegensatz zu Hibernate hat Spring ja keine Plugin-Struktur (also kein plugins
und kein features-Verzeichnis) wie Hibernate und ein Kopieren der Spring-Dateien
ins Eclipse Galileo-dropins-Verzeichnis führt nur zu Fehlermeldungen.

Wie kann ich das Spring-Framework 3.0.0.RC1 (Spring Community Downloads | SpringSource
(spring-framework-3.0.0.RC1-with-docs.zip) "per Hand" in meine Eclipse Galileo-Installation integrieren?
Oder was muß ich ändern, damit es über die Eclipse "Install New Software"-Funktion klappt?


----------



## Raumsonde (8. Okt 2009)

Habe jetzt hier:

SpringIDE and Eclipse 3.5 Galileo? - Spring Community Forums

und hier gelesen:

SpringSource Tool Suite 2.1.0 Now Available | SpringSource Team Blog

anscheinend soll man bei Eclipse folgende Install-Seite angeben:


http://www.springsource.com/milestone/e3.4

Bekomme aber Meldung:

Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
  Software being installed: SpringSource Tool Suite (required) 2.1.0.200906231257-RC1 (com.springsource.sts.feature.group 2.1.0.200906231257-RC1)
  Missing requirement: SpringSource Tool Suite PMD Rules 2.1.0.200906231257-RC1 (com.springsource.sts.pmd.rules 2.1.0.200906231257-RC1) requires 'bundle 

net.sourceforge.pmd.eclipse.plugin 0.0.0' but it could not be found
  Cannot satisfy dependency:
    From: SpringSource Tool Suite (required) 2.1.0.200906231257-RC1 (com.springsource.sts.feature.group 2.1.0.200906231257-RC1)
    To: com.springsource.sts.pmd.rules [2.1.0.200906231257-RC1]

Das soll man nach SpringSource Tool Suite 2.1.0 Now Available | SpringSource Team Blog aber lösen können,
in dem man zwei XML-Dateien in Eclipse importiert:

http://dist.springsource.com.s3.amazonaws.com/release/TOOLS/sts-update-sites-e3.4.xml
http://dist.springsource.com.s3.amazonaws.com/release/TOOLS/sts-update-sites-e3.5.xml rel=

Wie importiere ich denn die Files in Eclipse?
Unter File->Import muß ich irgendwas auswählen, aber was? Unter Plug-in Development/Features oder
Plug-in Development/Plug-ins and Fragments kann ich keine URL für XML-Dateien auswählen und
ob XML->XML-Catalog das richtige ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Ich will mir meine
Eclipse-Installation ja auch nicht zerstören, in dem ich irgendwelche XML-Dateien
unter falschen Menüpunkte importiere.


----------



## maki (8. Okt 2009)

Ich hatte noch keine Probleme mit SpringIDE(bzw. dessen installation), hab aber (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) nur das Core Plugin installiert, das reichte.

Dass das Plugin für Spring 2.* ausgelegt ist sollte nicht verwundern, Spring 3.0 ist ja erst im Release Candidate Status, und zuerst waren immer die Frameworks, später kam die IDE Unterstützung(falls überhaupt)


----------



## Raumsonde (8. Okt 2009)

Habe jetzt über Eclipse-Install-Funktion PMD installiert:

Anleitung hier: PMD - IDE Integrations

Install-URL: PMD for Eclipse install instructions


Und danach über die Eclipse-Install-Funktion:

http://www.springsource.com/milestone/e3.4


Bekomme jetzt Fehlermeldung:

Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
  Software being installed: Spring IDE AJDT Integration (optional) 2.2.5.200906231226-RC1 (org.springframework.ide.eclipse.ajdt.feature.feature.group 2.2.5.200906231226-RC1)
  Missing requirement: Spring IDE AJDT Integration (optional) 2.2.5.200906231226-RC1 (org.springframework.ide.eclipse.ajdt.feature.feature.group 2.2.5.200906231226-RC1) requires 'org.eclipse.ajdt.feature.group 0.0.0' but it could not be found


Habe deshalb über Eclipse-Install-Funktion folgendes installiert:
http://download.eclipse.org/tools/ajdt/35/update

Und dann nochmal über Eclipse-Install-Funktion:
http://www.springsource.com/milestone/e3.4

Jetzt bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
  Software being installed: SpringSource Tool Suite (required) 2.1.0.200906231257-RC1 (com.springsource.sts.feature.group 2.1.0.200906231257-RC1)
  Missing requirement: SpringSource Tool Suite UI 2.1.0.200906231257-RC1 (com.springsource.sts.ide.ui 2.1.0.200906231257-RC1) requires 'bundle org.eclipse.mylyn.jira.core [3.2.0,4.0.0)' but it could not be found
  Cannot satisfy dependency:
    From: Spring Configuration Editor UI 2.1.0.200906231257-RC1 (com.springsource.sts.config.ui 2.1.0.200906231257-RC1)
    To: bundle com.springsource.sts.wizard 0.0.0
  Cannot satisfy dependency:
    From: SpringSource Tool Suite (required) 2.1.0.200906231257-RC1 (com.springsource.sts.feature.group 2.1.0.200906231257-RC1)
    To: com.springsource.sts.config.ui [2.1.0.200906231257-RC1]
  Cannot satisfy dependency:
    From: Wizard Plug-in 2.1.0.200906231257-RC1 (com.springsource.sts.wizard 2.1.0.200906231257-RC1)
    To: bundle com.springsource.sts.ide.ui 0.0.0

Deshalb folgendes Update gemacht:
Mylyn for Eclipse 3.4 and 3.5 - http://download.eclipse.org/tools/mylyn/update/e3.4/

Nächster Versuch Eclipse-Install:
http://www.springsource.com/milestone/e3.4

Trotzdem gleiche Fehlermeldung wie eben: "requires 'bundle org.eclipse.mylyn.jira.core [3.2.0,4.0.0)' but it could not be found",
obwohl ich Mylyn for Eclipse 3.4 and 3.5 - http://download.eclipse.org/tools/mylyn/update/e3.4/
installiert hatte und unter Installed Software jetzt auch mehrere Einträge auftauchen, die mit "Mylyn" beginnen.

Nächster Versuch - Eclipse-Install: http://www.springsource.com/milestone/e3.4
Habe nun das Häkchen bei Integrations / Spring IDE -> Spring IDE Mylyn Integration (optional) 
und bei Resources / Spring IDE -> Spring IDE Mylyn Integration Sources weggemacht.

Hat aber nichts gebracht, wieder Meldung: "requires 'bundle org.eclipse.mylyn.jira.core [3.2.0,4.0.0)' but it could not be found"

Habe jetzt alles unter Extensions / STS auskommentiert, da ja anscheinend die SpringSource Tool Suite das
Bundle org.eclipse.mylyn.jira.core nicht finden kann.

Trotzdem weiterhin: "requires 'bundle org.eclipse.mylyn.jira.core [3.2.0,4.0.0)' but it could not be found"

Jetzt habe ich noch Core/STS->SpringSourceTool Suite (required) auskommentiert.

Nun funktioniert der Installationsprozeß. Allerdings heißt required ja erforderlich.



Habe ich jetzt trotzdem alles, was ich als Spring-Entwickler brauche, obwohl ich

- Spring Mylyn xxx nicht installiert habe (wegen "requires 'bundle org.eclipse.mylyn.jira.core [3.2.0,4.0.0)'
  but it could not be found" Fehlermeldung)

- Mylyn gesondert installiert habe (taucht unter Installed Software auf)

- Core/STS->SpringSourceTool Suite (required) auskommentiert habe
  (wegen "requires 'bundle org.eclipse.mylyn.jira.core [3.2.0,4.0.0)'
  but it could not be found" Fehlermeldung)?

Unter Installed Software tauchen jetzt viele Spring***-Einträge auf;
welche müssen dort erscheinen für eine funktionierende Spring-Installation?


----------



## Unregistriert (31. Okt 2009)

Hmm, warum installierst Du nicht einfach von der Spring Source Seite Download SpringSource Tool Suite | SpringSource die komplette Distribution, anstatt Dich in den Tücken der Plugin-Abhängigkeiten zu verirren?


----------



## aon72 (15. Jan 2010)

Das fehlende Bundle kanns du installieren, wenn du in "Available Software Sites" "Mylyn Extras" aktivierst.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------

